# Ready for pick up by Santa



## BrentWin

Here's this week's production ready for Santa or the USPS to pick them up. And, I want everyone to notice that I can go a whole week (although I don't like to) without torching a piece of hedge.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1609-001_zps9fd49a3e.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BrentWin

Ok Dave, here you go.

This is a duck and goose set made from honey locust.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1594-001_zpsb2a12f4d.jpg

Here's a duck call and wood duck squealer also made from HL

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1597-001_zpsb65b6377.jpg

This is a duck call made from maple burl and Indian ebony.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1606-001_zps2e4d05b9.jpg

And finally, here's a grunt call made from our old friend white oak.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1600-001_zps34826320.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bean_counter

How about a close up of that green pot call...  I'm with Dave he maple burl and ebony really pops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## screaminskullcalls

Beautiful work Brent. I also like the maple burl and ebony....It's an eye catcher for sure. how about some details on those pots?


----------



## BrentWin

Here's a close up on the pot calls. I don't have sound boards or friction surfaces glued in yet. The center call came out kind of interesting. I didn't notice when I drilled my mandrel hole that the table on my drill press was tilted a little. After I trued up the blank on the lathe, I kind of liked the look.

The call on the left is curly maple with a little spalt and of course the right is hedge.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1612-001_zpsdcd85139.jpg


----------



## myingling

Sweet looking calls theirs going to be some happy hunters come Christmas morning ,,, do you get a good sound from pot calls of the laminated wood (center call) me I don't like the sound it puts out for pots calls


----------



## BrentWin

myingling said:


> Sweet looking calls theirs going to be some happy hunters come Christmas morning ,,, do you get a good sound from pot calls of the laminated wood (center call) me I don't like the sound it puts out for pots calls


 
I think that the resin in laminates muffles the sound a little. I make the friction surface ledge and the center column as thin as I can and that seems to help quite a bit.


----------



## Woodman

Super workmanship. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if Santa pockets one or two. It's nice to see white oak being used.


----------



## Bean_counter

Brent that center call is amazing. The green pops right at me... I'm not a turkey hunter but that sure would be a nice one to add to the collection ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin

Bean_counter said:


> Brent that center call is amazing. The green pops right at me... I'm not a turkey hunter but that sure would be a nice one to add to the collection ;)


 
I'm sure I could turn out another one if you are interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyle Hayes

Those all look great


----------

